# Time for more practice!



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

On loan from a family member who hasn't fired it this year. We have soccer practice tomorrow. Should be a good time for daddy to practice, too!


----------



## GiaGiaJa (Sep 6, 2010)

Dont shoot me...i'm camera shy


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

What lens will you be using? The D700 will not offer that much improvements over the DX counterpart in sunlight shooting. I am constantly debating whether to replace my 2 D90s with a D3, but after seeing some pics I took from an AF-S 300mm f2.8, I am reconsidering. I was going to buy an used D3 with less than 5000 clicks for $2800 today.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> What lens will you be using?


Most likely the 70-200 f2.8. I have been messing with my 35mm f1.8 and find the focus laser quick. Which 300mm did you pick up?

I am thinking of renting a 200-400 f4 to play with. 'Cause, ya know. Why not!


----------

